# Stolen gear from 4Corners Riversports



## 4CRS

Hello buzzards,

We're asking for your help in keeping an eye out for some gear that was stolen from our store last night. We had a break in and the thieves made off with a decent assortment of gear from the shop. If you happen to stumble across gear on Craigslist, Ebay or the like, that is priced ridiculously low or simply seems shady, we would love to know about it. Below is a list of some of the things that were taken:

Kokatat Rogue Drytop
NRS Flux Drytops
Snap Dragon Sprayskirts
A pair of Cataract Oars
Coyote Toilet system
Stohlquist Neptune Pants
NRS Radiant Wetsuits
Kokatat Booties
NRS, CRKT, Gerber, Stohlquist & McNett Knives

If you happen to see any of the above gear being sold in a suspicious way, please let us know. Any info that helps us find the culprits will be happily rewarded. Thanks for your help!

4Corners Riversports


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

That is ridiculous! May the thieves be caught.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

So Lame. Hope they get caught, and you get your gear back.


----------



## Swank

Finger removal would cure almost all thievery.


----------



## openboat

Sorry to hear it, guys. You have a great shop. If they get caught, I hope for a good old-fashioned hanging.


----------



## catboatkeith

If they're planning on using that gear, their river karma will get them big time!


----------



## Whoapiglet

catboatkeith said:


> If they're planning on using that gear, their river karma will get them big time!


Love the thought of river karma getting someone back for stealing a groover. could be a shit storm. wait, now do I have bad karma if I wish bad groover karma on someone else? this is so confusing.


----------



## SBarn

In the climbing community, if you steal gear, you will die using that gear. Does that same situation to apply to bottom-feeders who steal river gear?

YES!!!


----------



## okieboater

On one river trip some time ago, secluded part of the run as well, we ran across a dry bag snagged in the bushes with various items in it, including a unopened fifth of good whiskey. We opened it up, talked about our "good" luck and decided to drink the whiskey that night in camp unless we ran into the owner. Did not see any other rafters the rest of the day or passing by our camp.

Rest of the day was a series of "bad" things, just pain in the butt things. Setting around the campfire, we discussed the whiskey, entire dry bag contents and events of the day. Decided we should give the booty back to the river.

Next day we put the entire dry bag setup loose in the middle of the river. Things started happening for the best soon as the bag floated away.

Since then, I might retrieve river booty but either leave it at the take out, give it to Rangers, or hang it on the river bank in plain sight.

True story and I believe in River Karma.

I hope the thieves at 4 Corners and Upper Salt River get exactly what they deserve. Bad luck, poison ivy rash on their butts and time in jail.


----------



## rivermanryan

Did they recover this gear when they caught the Bodo thief this week in NM?


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

River karma is funny to joke about, but over all a crock. There is no force making good or bad things happen. I am sure the poor souls that have past on the river weren't thieves, and that many thieves have lived long boating lives with stolen gear. Does this make it right to steal. No of coarse not, but karma is not the reason not to steal. You don't steal because it is a crime against your fellow man. Not because you are sinning, not because it is against the law, and not because you are going to mess up your make believe river karma. You don't steal because it does not work as a social principle. I always thought it was just some funny joke that got past around like a bottle of whiskey. "Do good or you will jack up your river karma bro." But it seems that some people take it to serious. It is a silly superstition, and no different then having bad luck after seeing a black cat or walking under a ladder. He is my river karma story. One day while playboating the Alpine stretch in Wyoming I found a pair of long forgotten cheap sunglasses on a rock above Lunch Counter. I wiped the weathered sunglasses off, and put them on. We then hit lunch counter after a few surfs, and a few wipe outs they were still on, and I paddled most of the day with them. Then when the sun went behind the trees. I set them on a rock, and paddled away. Can you believe the sun was out of my eyes all day, and I never swam. Wow river karma must have been taking a day off. 
P.S. I do hope people who steal from others get what they deserve it just want be from an invisible force, it will be from someone wearing a badge.



"The invisible and the non-existent look very much alike."
-- Delos McKown


----------



## ducksrus

I agree with spaghetti..river karama is BS...ass whiping is "instant karma"..the law doesnt do sh*t either about it...I have caught the asswipes b4...they lived...barely..amazing what a dozen straps with the buckles going across the face makes one humble..


----------



## glenn

I believe in proactive karma, both positive and negative.


----------



## 4CRS

They did catch the thief after the moron decided to try and rob a gas station in the stolen truck. Unfortunately no gear. He claims to have "ditched" it, but won't say where, so there's still a chance it could show up somewhere. 

Thank you all for keeping an eye out for us!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

Well maybe he will drop the soap in prison.


----------



## BarryDingle

Law karma?


----------



## caspermike

That's bogus and looks like karma caught up to him super fast.. Now that we know who it is let's get busy


----------



## idahofloater

catboatkeith said:


> If they're planning on using that gear, their river karma will get them big time!


Correct me if I am wrong but if karma is involed doesn't that imply that 4corners did something bad in the past and now karma has cought them and they desirved to have been robbed. I don't know karma is a tricky thing anyway. :???:


----------



## kayak2the9

idahofloater said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but if karma is involed doesn't that imply that 4corners did something bad in the past and now karma has cought them and they desirved to have been robbed. I don't know karma is a tricky thing anyway. :???:


No, that just means that there is some idiot running around stealing shit....


----------



## idahofloater

kayak2the9 said:


> No, that just means that there is some idiot running around stealing shit....


That explains the missing groover!


----------



## gh

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Well maybe he will drop the soap in prison.


The thief wont do prison time unless he was high on crack and used a gun and this is the 10th offense. Jail time only.


----------



## SBarn

Karma may very well be an invisible force, but I can certainly buy into that a whole lot more than God, the Devil, Heaven and Hell. Call it what you want. The Golden Rule lives on.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

SBarn said:


> Karma may very well be an invisible force, but I can certainly buy into that a whole lot more than God, the Devil, Heaven and Hell. Call it what you want. The Golden Rule lives on.


Theres no difference between buying into either. I for one subscribe only to His Noodleness The Flying Spaghetti Monster Himself. For he rains blessings upon the earth. *(Sarcasm)*


----------



## BrianK

> River karma is funny to joke about, but over all a crock.


River karma is the only thing I believe in.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

BrianK said:


> River karma is the only thing I believe in.


I'm going to play devil's advocate and ask - is river karma the only thing that keeps you from stealing gear? I'm not attacking I just want to know how you think/feel about river karma and morals.


----------



## mikepart

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Theres no difference between buying into either. I for one subscribe only to His Noodleness The Flying Spaghetti Monster Himself. For he rains blessings upon the earth. *(Sarcasm)*


If you steal, he will smite you down with His Noodly Appendage.

I think if you do something wrong, then somewhere in your conscious or subconscious you will feel regret and shame. Those feelings can cause you problems in life and effect your mental state, which can cause you to make poor decisions ect.. Therefore I think "karma" could be a self fulfilling prophecy for some people.


----------



## Theophilus

Nature or nurture but most of us desire to live with a clean conscience and believe that some form of judgement awaits us for our crimes. I believe with few exceptions it is born into the heart of man and that some day all accounts will be settled. 

Hope your gear turns up soon 4Corners and we'll keep an eye out.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

mikepart said:


> If you steal, he will smite you down with His Noodly Appendage.
> 
> I think if you do something wrong, then somewhere in your conscious or subconscious you will feel regret and shame. Those feelings can cause you problems in life and effect your mental state, which can cause you to make poor decisions ect.. Therefore I think "karma" could be a self fulfilling prophecy for some people.


The thing is you have to feel you are doing wrong to feel regret, and many thieves don't feel they are doing wrong. Most only regret it after they are caught never before.


----------



## idahofloater

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> The thing is you have to feel you are doing wrong to feel regret, and many thieves don't feel they are doing wrong. Most only regret it after they are caught never before.


well said. Some cultures believe that if something got stollen from you, its your fault because you were not taking care of your stuff and the thief will take better care of it. (a larger percentage of earth population believes this way than our culture does.)

Also karma implies that the person who got ripped off did something to diserve it in the past. 

Western culture has a lot to learn about karma. Indian culture is much different than ours and using Indian principles is very tricky..


----------



## doughboy

This is why there are so many river regs. The boating community is full of idiots. NICE life having karma keeping you doing the right thing. Have fun finding a river in hell.


----------



## Gremlin

Id be up for a run on the Styx!


----------



## BarryDingle

Careful what you wish for 

Homer On The River Styx - YouTube


----------



## catboatkeith

Life is an echo
What you send out----Comes back
What you sow--You reap
What you give--- you get
What you see in others---exists in you
Life is an echo---It always gets back to you


----------



## TonyM

*Yea*

Yea, life's an echo.

Just an update, they did catch the meth head tweaker that robbed us. The police arrested him while he was robbing a convenience store in Farmington. He was still driving a truck he stole from a business across the street from us. He faces a multitude of charges in 2 states. We did not recover any of our stolen gear but at least this guy is off the street.


----------

